# Mountain man suit?



## Ugly Cowboy (Aug 14, 2008)

Howdy! Anybody out there who could brain-tan some hides and make a mountain man suit? LOL I know its a kinda odd request but some folks never out-grow out there childhood dreams and "weirdness" I guess. I've got some deer hides in the freezer, but I dont know the first thing about brain tannin or makin clothes...


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

I have never tanned but this site seems to be pretty good. I am looking toward fall and hope to have a couple of deer hides to try it with.

http://braintan.com/


----------



## nh-dan (Apr 3, 2009)

Go to Braintan.com. There is a ton of info on brain tanning there, and you can get thier book deerskins to buckskins I think it is. I've done a few hides, but tanned with some extra eggs instead of brains. The hides came out very nice, but it is a bit of work to do. The book is very informative and tells you step by step how to do it, and what is taking place with the hide as you work it.

Hope this helps
Dan


----------



## Ugly Cowboy (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the links! I'll try it (gonna experiment on squirrel and rabbit hides first though LOL)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Ugly Cowboy I posted a request for some added info down in Survival and Emergency Preparedness forum, and there's some further info for you there. check out this link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=309216


----------



## Ugly Cowboy (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey thanks!


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Cowboy- I do know too that our local locker will save and sell hides if you call to have your name put on the list. He said they usually have a waiting list for beef hides, but that deer and sheep hides average $5-$10. Not bad for practice pieces. Caite


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

We went in with another couple on a buffalo for butchering last year. The locker charged us $30 for the hide then we took it to a taxidermist who sent it off for tanning. He only charged what the tanner charged. That was around $375. It was beautifully done. I thought about making a coat for DH out of it but it's so nice the way it is I can't bring myself to cut it up. Guess it will be a "buffalo robe". You can find them on ebay for starting around $400. Tandy leather sells the chemicals to tan with if you're interested in going that way.


----------



## Ugly Cowboy (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks! Well, I'm still workin on gettin the time to try this, been hectic for a while now... But one of these days LOL!


----------

